# customworks



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

seams like customworks team is growing fast.any plans for a 1/12th oval car from them and what about the truespeed motors they used at the '05 snowbirds?any info would be great thanks  : :thumbsup:


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Hmm?*



B-man777 said:


> seams like customworks team is growing fast.any plans for a 1/12th oval car from them and what about the truespeed motors they used at the '05 snowbirds?any info would be great thanks  : :thumbsup:


There were several of the Customworks clan running 12th scale at Da'birds so It would be a safe bet that they are atleast looking at a 12th scale oval chassis. 

There was even a Customworks J.D.special 12th scale run at the last Cleveland/Novak race by Paul Lemieux. Atleast thats what the race report called it.


----------

